# Is Fresca a common brand?



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Yesterday I installed a Fresca one piece toilet that was build as a European style toilet and had a conversion piece for a normal 12" rough in toilet floor flange. The customer had bought it online and told me it was a common brand in San Diego California where they were from. No one at my shop have heard of this brand or ever installed this kind of conversion type toilet. I would like to know if it is really a common brand and if installing it with a conversion kit is normal or if it is normally sold with a normal American style drain. Instructions were in English but measurements only came in metric. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Hmm I used to drink "Fresca", didn't think they made it anymore.

Just kiddin......

Haven't seen any in my area. Biggest question for me is if it is a tested and approved device. We do see off brand fixtures people buy that have not been tested.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Never herd of the brand but toto makes a toilet with that same connection adapter. Pain in the but for tile


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Never herd of the brand but toto makes a toilet with that same connection adapter. Pain in the but for tile
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It was tile floor and between that and the measurements on the spec sheet only being in millimeters it was exactly that, a pain in the butt. They have another one for me to install next week . Well now I have learned a new thing. I'll take it then that it is not a common brand in California or anywhere else.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

The Dane said:


> It was tile floor and between that and the measurements on the spec sheet only being in millimeters it was exactly that, a pain in the butt. They have another one for me to install next week . Well now I have learned a new thing. I'll take it then that it is not a common brand in California or anywhere else.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I about 1.5-2 hrs north of San Diego and have never heard of them. A friend of mine works customer service for a Japanese toilet company that uses the same style boot. $6000.00 toilets with built in bidets, automatically raise and lower the seat, play music, and a few other things.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

GAN said:


> Biggest question for me is if it is a tested and approved device. We do see off brand fixtures people buy that have not been tested.



Yes the water closet is tested and approved, so I have no worries on that front. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

you are damn lucky that you did not have to move your water line.. that looks very close .. 

Someone bought a Toto with that style of flange adaptor with it and I walked away, actually I ran away.... it was going to mean moving the water line and god knows what troubles with the rotten wood flooring under it.....

some other poor soul had the time of their lives :thumbup:.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> you are damn lucky that you did not have to move your water line.



Actually the handle of the stop just barely touches the toilet so yes I got lucky. I had already thought about maybe having to turn it to the side but I got lucky. Floor was in good condition and had new tile so no problem there.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

